# old stand mount lighting part



## ship (Jun 1, 2007)

So I have at least two old 1920's era light fixtures now that don't have the double side of the fixture strap type of yoke on them. Instead they have a single flower like cast clutch bolted to the fixture - its an off center swivel clutch and a knob.

Such fixtures were under normal use designed to be mounted on a stand. Such stands would also have a wire hook to loop the cable around (bonus points for the name of this wire hook.)

So, both fixtures while they have the large 1/2" thumb screw/knob and single clutch bracket on them are missing the part that would in theory mount to a piece of 1" Sch. 40 pipe the stand will have been made of.

What is this adaptor between 1" schedule 40 pipe and the opposing part of the swivel clutch called?


----------

